# Colonoscopy question



## 21244 (Mar 21, 2006)

I preparation paper for the test and it said:1."From noon till 5pm eat and drink only liquids".Does that mean i can't eat jello? Am i limited to and liquids? I'm drinking orange juice right now.Is that a good idea?2. After finishing the Colyte take Dulcolax pills at one time periods.So does that mean it all at the same time right after the Colyte?what does the Dulcolax pills do?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

If it says liquids, it pretty much means liquids. Nothing red or purple at all. What exactly does the instructions say? Normally they will tell you to take the dulcolax pills a certain times. The dulcolax pills are laxatives I believe. You might want to call the Dr.'s office because they may have someone on call if you can't figure the instructions out.


----------



## 21244 (Mar 21, 2006)

The center is close now and tomorrow is my colonoscopy. any ideas on what i should do?I have to be there a 8:30a.m tomorrow.Right now it's 3:19p.m and in 2more hrs it said "DO NOT EAT AFTER 5pm".Right i'm just drink orange juice. It that a good idea or should i just drink water?and about the Dulcolax pills, the paper said "After finishing the CoLyte take 4 Dulcolax pills at one time period"so, what exact should i do? take all 4 right after i'm done with the CoLyte?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

You can still call the center or your doctor's office, most have an answering service than can take your question and either answer it or get you to someone who can. Wow, they didn't do a very good job on the instructions at all. Does it give a second cut off time for drinking? My instructions did when I had one. Personally, I'd try not eat or drink if you can, but I'd try to get ahold of someone. I guess I'd take all four when done with the colyte. When you're passing nothing but this mucus type stuff, you're cleaned out.


----------



## 21244 (Mar 21, 2006)

> quote:an, but I'd try to get ahold of someone.I guess I'd take all four when done with the colyte.


It also said "You may have clear liquid breakfast up to 6-8hrs before procedure/otherwise nothing by mouth.what did u do to prep for colonoscopy?Do have any Instant Messenger program so i can talk to u?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I did the miralax/dulcolax prep.I don't have IM right now. I'm under a severe thunderstorm watch near St. Louis, MO right now, so I might not have the computer much longer for a bit. Ok, what I would do is drink clear liquids up until midnight, nothing red or purple. If I have to go, I will check in as soon as the storms are over.


----------



## 21244 (Mar 21, 2006)

so, water is not a good idea? what did u drink til midnight? after u take the pills right?Did u stay awake til the test? or did u sleep?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Water is a clear liquid, along with white grape juice, and clear broth. If you look on the internet for clear liquids you can get an idea of what they're talking about. I drank water and white grape juice. I was able to fall asleep for most of the time before my procedure.


----------



## 21244 (Mar 21, 2006)

You took Colyte too right?How fast or strong does it make u go?I have too drink 8oz every 10 mins.I just got my first round. how many more before i start feeling it?If it take awhile or not as strong then i want to play some games. If this stuff make run for life. I need to know someone is not at bathroom when i need it.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I took Miralax, similar to Colyte. I think it was about a half hour before it really took effect (while drinking it), then I was going quite regularly. I wouldn't recommend playing games or going far.


----------



## 21244 (Mar 21, 2006)

Should u feel full after u take it? Did u empty out completely?I just get a 1< sec burst once every 20min and that's it.Is that normal?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

My stomach felt full. Yes, I emptied out completely. It was a lot of short bursts of having to go.


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi~I am having my 1st colonoscopy on monday. I will be drinking a gallon of Nulytely. Just wanted you to know you are not alone. Im more worried about actually getting the stuff down since all i have read about it is bad. People not being about to keep it down. I have pills to take for nausea before i start drinking.


----------



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

I have had 2 colonoscopies done in the past 2 years and the drink is no cocktail. I had one done in Oct. of '05, what helps me, is I drink apple juice in between drinking that stuff, kind of helps in a way, but that is my only recommendation of helping. Yes, it can make you gag, but to drink it down as quickly and get it over with it.


----------

